# Miller's Ferry Crappie



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Wilcox Area Chamber's big crappie tournament is April 14th and Derby runs from April 14 to May 13. $80,000+ in tagged crappie including one worth $25,000, one worth $10,000, and three worth $5,000 each. Check it out at www.wilcoxareachamber.org and come see us in Wilcox County, Alabama.


----------

